
Playing devil's advocate about Electron - funkyboy
http://www.upbeat.it/2017/04/19/playing-devils-advocate-about-electron/
======
danellis
"Sometimes you have to compromise, use a technology that requires a bit more
RAM and CPU cycles but that allows you to build apps in a quicker way on
different platforms. "

I think the issue is that if you're developing an app with Electron, you're
asking your _user_ to make a compromise so that _your_ life is easier.

~~~
cpburns2009
I would agree with that quote if it was referring to Java or a scripting
language. But developing an application using an embedded web browser as the
framework has to be the most inefficient use of resources as possible.

